# Help me out here.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

So I'm having fun listening to swan lake, when I get to one of the last three or four tracks, and suddenly the music changes from the peaceful part it was playing to a random very loud, all I can describe it as country, or folk bluegrass thing for the span of about a couple of seconds. Is this supposed to be in swan lake? It's the naxos recording. I replayed the part twice just to be sure it was the recording i was listening to.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, I've been studying the Swan Lake for quite a while and I've always been amazed at that particular part. It is indeed intended to be that way.
It's important to note, however, that in the original score, that part actually lasts for approximately four minutes and thirty three seconds; fortunately, modern musicians tend to skip most of it nowadays and only play the few seconds you mention in your post.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What's the name of that particular track? It may be some Russian folk allusion.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it included in all the recordings? I never noticed........


----------

